# Additional days of Red Snapper Season



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

At the National Marine Fishery meeting today and it's sounding pretty good... Nothing is set in stone yet, but it definitely sounds like we're going to get more days. They aren't sure if there is time to go through the process and get the days added on, so we may get a fall season in September and October. Here is what their looking at factoring in the inconsistent state waters seasons and considering that the states will likely also reopen state waters for a fall season

14-17 days during peak season
20-29 fall season weekends only
29-36 fall season continuous


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fall*

That's great news


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

After screwing the recreational fisherman countless times by increasing the minimum size, decreasing the catch limit, and reducing the season, the government now tosses us a bone by saying that the season could be extended.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

praise the lord, new boat isn't expected to be delivered until middle august, may get a chance to get some ARS on my own boat after all!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I was able to get out on one ARS trip this season, and it doesn't look like I'll be able to get out on another...but, I like to see a longer season for the little devils. It's great to see fellas bring back loads of em. One of the tastiest fish the Gulf offers. I hope this happens! It'd be a great local economy boost! YRM


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Capt.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info Chris keep us posted.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Chris, for the positive news,


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a good start in the right direction. Hopefully this will only continue in the future.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I just finished up at the informal round table discussion with Roy and it seems like things are going to start improving, but of course at a slow rate like anything else that the government tries to do. The round table was made up of about 15 commercial fisherman, 10 charter boat captains (mostly CFA guys from Texas), 6-8 scientists, and me since all of my crew is busy with charters. Roy said "We're at the point where the season should stop getting shorter and shorter," so that's pretty positive considering it came from Mr. Negativity. As long as they don't skew the numbers and say we went over our quota we will definitely get more days, likely in a fall season. I think the recent political pressure has showed Roy that he is not the king of the castle. He even made a comment regarding how the last three months have given him a lot of gray hairs. With the new stock assessment the TAC is now going to be over 11 million pounds for 2013 increased from less than 9 million given earlier this year. I think the next step we have to make is for the recreational sector to take some of the 51% that is currently being given to the commercial sector.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update and the hard work!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Man good news. To bad they are all gone or not eating?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jaster said:


> Man good news. To bad they are all gone or not eating?


Really?

Wow.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, and I appreciate your efforts!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Really?
> 
> Wow.


Just what I was told? Just my experience


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish it would end tomorrow and never re-open! Tired of this BULLSHIT!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

jaster said:


> Man good news. To bad they are all gone or not eating?


I'm feeling your pain. I'll normally make a stop in the public area around the Soule Barge for a "rod n reel" drill. I never allow more than 6 or 7 snaps be harvested here b/c it's where I come to fish on my little boat when I can. The bite in the past few days has SUCKED in this area. There is a reason for it... likely there are schools of bait that the snappers are eating and a piece of dead bait close to a weight with visible hook is about as appealing to a snapper as rotten remora.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Are people really having trouble catching snapper, or is this some kind of forum insider joke that I'm not in on?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Are people really having trouble catching snapper, or is this some kind of forum insider joke that I'm not in on?


No joke, I think the full moon combined with the near shore stuff being pretty beat up by now has got some folks having trouble lately.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Hard to understand. If people would just have a couple reefs built, it would open up a whole new world to them. People will spend $30,000, $50,000, $80,000 or more on a boat. But they won't spend $1,500 on a reef each year. I guess I just don't understand it.

Very few people or hunting clubs lease land without planting greenfields each year, but the majority of people buy boats and bottom fish without planting snapper reefs. I don't understand the logic.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Hard to understand. If people would just have a couple reefs built, it would open up a whole new world to them. People will spend $30,000, $50,000, $80,000 or more on a boat. But they won't spend $1,500 on a reef each year. I guess I just don't understand it.
> 
> Very few people or hunting clubs lease land without planting greenfields each year, but the majority of people buy boats and bottom fish without planting snapper reefs. I don't understand the logic.


You have an excellent point!!! And I agree 100%.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Hard to understand. If people would just have a couple reefs built, it would open up a whole new world to them. People will spend $30,000, $50,000, $80,000 or more on a boat. But they won't spend $1,500 on a reef each year. I guess I just don't understand it.
> 
> Very few people or hunting clubs lease land without planting greenfields each year, but the majority of people buy boats and bottom fish without planting snapper reefs. I don't understand the logic.


I don't know about a lot people being able to afford such cost in new boats. I just see a lot of new boats owners but more people buying used boats that can barely enjoy them during this economy. I wouldn't even think of buying a new boat now or even in another 6 years at best.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever the outcome, Chris Phillips and Matt McLeod need to be thanked and recognized for all their hard work and effort on our behalf. Thanks guys!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Whatever the outcome, Chris Phillips and Matt McLeod need to be thanked and recognized for all their hard work and effort on our behalf. Thanks guys!


+1

Very true statement. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt & Chris thank you guys for taking the time and money out of your business and personal lives to help keep all of us out their fishing. I for one greatly appreciate what you guys are doing. Without you guys and several more others out there we would not be gaining ground on these fishery issues. Again thank you guys for being the voice for some many of us anglers.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the best ways to thank Chris and Matt is to spend your $'s at Hot Spots !


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks men, the next time I or anyone I know need a charter I'll send em to yall.


----------



## diving catch (Jul 27, 2012)

*snapper*

red snapper season still shows july 15 on the fwc calender


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

diving catch said:


> red snapper season still shows july 15 on the fwc calender


He said in the earlier posts, it's too late to pass legislation to extend the current season. He also said we will "most likely" get more days. Nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We will get more days as long as we don't catch the quota and we won't know that until the summer season is over. I feel pretty confident that we will get more days! Roy also has to make sure the states will open states waters as well due to possession laws, but we all know that won't be an issue.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for what y'all have done. Now lets all of us build some more reefs so we have more snapper.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris Phillips said:


> We will get more days as long as we don't catch the quota and we won't know that until the summer season is over. I feel pretty confident that we will get more days! Roy also has to make sure the states will open states waters as well due to possession laws, but we all know that won't be an issue.


You think even with 4 straight fishable weekends we won't exceed the TAC by a good margin (according to their math anyway)? I hope we get a few days, I love fishing before gameday kickoff, but I'm not holding my breath...

Thanks for the hardwork!


----------

